# Selling T-Shirts on line



## daddyosb (Jan 18, 2010)

I would like to start selling T-Shirts on line but don't have a web-site .
Can anyone tell me how to get one, or make one. I would like to get 
my transfers from Pro World and my Apparel from Virginia T's but don't
know how to set it up. Hope to hear from some one soon...
Thanks...Charles


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

daddyosb said:


> I would like to start selling T-Shirts on line but don't have a web-site. Can anyone tell me how to get one, or make one.


One option would be to use a t-shirt fulfillment service. They tend to be expensive, limiting your profit potential, but they provide many services to help get startup t-shirt brands going. There is an entire section of this forum dedicated to them, so check it out to learn more and see if fits your needs.

Another option is to have your own website. This lets you have more control, and better profit potential, but you will have to do everything yourself. If you don't have any web design experience, I would suggest hiring a pro. You can buy a domain name pretty easily and look into e-commerce web hosting.



daddyosb said:


> I would like to get my transfers from Pro World and my Apparel from Virginia T's but don't know how to set it up.


You will need a federal or state tax id number to set up a wholesale account. You should probably do a google search for "starting a business in (your state)" to get an idea of what is needed, all states have government websites with great resources on how to get started. Generally, you will need to register your business with the state, apply for a business license and/or resellers permit, and apply for a federal tax id number. If you are not experienced with any of this, it may be a good idea to consult an attorney and/or an accountant.


----------



## daddyosb (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Tim for the feedback, I think I would like to
go with my our web-site. Like you said more control .
I want people to look at a catalog pick a transfer 
and a shirt from my site at a price that I set .


----------



## Garage.Works (Sep 19, 2009)

www.bigcartel.com


----------



## amandamoore (Feb 3, 2010)

daddyosb said:


> I would like to start selling T-Shirts on line but don't have a web-site .
> Can anyone tell me how to get one, or make one. I would like to get
> my transfers from Pro World and my Apparel from Virginia T's but don't
> know how to set it up. Hope to hear from some one soon...
> Thanks...Charles


You can promote your product through blogs. There are a lot of open source blog platform you can used for free like blogger, squidoo and wordpress. But make sure to collects some ideas on how to promote your blogs to make it visible on search engines like Google.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

amandamoore said:


> You can promote your product through blogs. There are a lot of open source blog platform you can used for free like blogger, squidoo and wordpress. But make sure to collects some ideas on how to promote your blogs to make it visible on search engines like Google.


Buy a domain name. 

Buy a template with the shopping cart already built in. Google "ecommerce website template". 

Setup a test/dev site on your computer to customize and test functions. 

Find a web host. Search the forum for options. 

Decide whether you want to do paypal/google checkouts, and/or setup a merchant account. 

Upload your site to the webhost, test some more. 

Learn about SEO, and send some traffic over to the site.


----------



## Koolaid Smile (Dec 24, 2009)

try www.ivybranding.com they do company logos and basic websites for start up business at a affordable flat rate.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

amandamoore said:


> You can promote your product through blogs. There are a lot of open source blog platform you can used for free like blogger, squidoo and wordpress. But make sure to collects some ideas on how to promote your blogs to make it visible on search engines like Google.


Yes blogs can be the best platform for you to sell and promote your products online. By the way squidoo is not a blog. It's a community website where users can add content and create pages known as lenses.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

It is a lot of work. I feel like if you just want to do transfers you should just start on something like cafe press. I have a whole site about starting a clothing line but not everyone wants to put the time and effort into it.


----------

